# Non-Stop Catching Catfish



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I took my grandsons and one of my sons out onto Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay last weekend.
The catching never slowed. It was non-stop during both of our short trips out on the water.

*Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay is the #1 Catfishing destination in the United States. *

Crazy fun!


----------



## FishyMcFisherson (Jul 7, 2019)

Love catfishing the bay!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Find the current and you will be on fish. It's that easy.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Find the current and you will be on fish. It's that easy.


I had a charter a little over a week ago. They caught a fish every 3-minutes for 4-hours. Seriously. It's that awesome. They caught 81-Channel Cats on their 4-hour charter with me. 

I talked my buddy (lifelong friends/grew up together) Captain Scott's Catfish Charters into getting his OUPV/Charter Captains license about 5-years-ago to run Catfish Charters. I couldn't do it at the time because I had to finish my qualifying work years to retire. But now I am doing it too. And having a blast!
People are amazed at their experience on the Sandusky Bay. Most people wouldn't believe 100-Channel Cats could be brought into a boat in less than 4-hours by rod & reel. However, it happens regularly on the Sandusky Bay. I'm enjoying the heck out of runnin' Charters up there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you ever bowfish that area by the bay bridge under the lights at night it's jaw dropping. The place is jammed packed with catfish. If you don't catch a fish in 10 minutes just move til your on them.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> I had a charter a little over a week ago. They caught a fish every 3-minutes for 4-hours. Seriously. It's that awesome. They caught 81-Channel Cats on their 4-hour charter with me.
> 
> I talked my buddy (lifelong friends/grew up together) Captain Scott's Catfish Charters into getting his OUPV/Charter Captains license about 5-years-ago to run Catfish Charters. I couldn't do it at the time because I had to finish my qualifying work years to retire. But now I am doing it too. And having a blast!
> People are amazed at their experience on the Sandusky Bay. Most people wouldn't believe 100-Channel Cats could be brought into a boat in less than 4-hours by rod & reel. However, it happens regularly on the Sandusky Bay. I'm enjoying the heck out of runnin' Charters up there.


In your opinion what's the best Shore spot? The old bridge, Dempsey, Bay View Bait, etc..
Thanks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

caseyroo said:


> In your opinion what's the best Shore spot? The old bridge, Dempsey, Bay View Bait, etc..
> Thanks


There are plenty of good shoreline spots near the State Fishing Access spot near my Fish-Camp located at Hidden Hideaway Campground & Marina. If you're ever in the area? Give me a call. My number is on my site.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance, but are those channel cats in the above photos?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but are those channel cats in the above photos?


Yes. They're all Channel Cats.
Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay is the #1 Channel Cat destination in the United States. It's just unbelievable up here.


----------

